# 8500 watt generator w/ remote start for a 90+cc saw



## what-a-stihl

This should probably be in another forum, and I couldn't figure out how to post it in classifieds but I have a titan 8500watt generator that is in great shape and less than 10yrs old, it's never sat outdoors, has electric start, remote start, and 2-110v 1-220v 20amp outlets. The only problem it has is the muffler is not attached so it's a little loud, but I'm looking to trade it for a 90+cc saw, like a stihl 088, 084, 066, or a husqvarna 394, 395, or 3120. I'm located in northern Illinois and can meet half way. Can send pics of generator if requested, thank you.


----------

